# Exact width dado jig



## andersonec (12 Aug 2011)

Expect most of you may have seen this before but looks like it could be a very handy jig, certainly going to knock one up myself.

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/exact-width-dado-jig/


----------



## studders (12 Aug 2011)

Can confirm it works well but... needs a little tweaking to make clamping easier, I'll be doing that on my MKII


----------



## mailee (12 Aug 2011)

Yes they work great, I often use mine:


----------



## tisdai (13 Aug 2011)

Thanks for posting this m8  , another 1 to add to the list

Cheers

Dave


----------



## andersonec (13 Aug 2011)

mailee":ofn1fg67 said:


> Yes they work great, I often use mine:



Mailee,
The 'Wood Whisperer' AKA Mark Spagnuolo asks on his video if you know of any way to get the locking knobs on to the top because he has difficulties with his undermounted ones. It seems you have solved the problem by making the running sections wider, simples really, you should let him know and put him out of his misery.


----------

